# Repairing waders



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Something horrible happened to my duck-hunting waders recently. It would seem that over the summer, they shrank and during a recent outing, the seam in the crotch came loose. There aren't any tears in the material and these have treated me well. With that said, I'd rather not have to replace the waders and just find a way to repair them. I've tried sewing them back up myself and even coated the area with some waterproof sealant but it still leaks. 

Any ideas on where to look?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Are they rubber, breathable or neoprene? A similar question came up awhile back.

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=38659

Seams can be a little more difficult to repair. Sometimes...


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

These ones I have are neoprene.


----------

